# !! spitfire - first 'cyber' sale now closed - complete my bundle scheme lives on



## british_bpm (Nov 26, 2014)

*THIS SALE IS NOW CLOSED*

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR MASSIVE ENTHUSIASM REGARDING OUR FIRST SALE OF THIS TYPE. WE HAVE WORKED ALL HOURS TO MAKE SURE ACCOUNTS ARE MERGED AND BESPOKE DRIVES ARE SENT. IT'S BEEN LOVELY TO SEE HOW MANY OF YOU TOOK ADVANTAGE OF BUILDING UP YOUR ARSENALS BY 'http://www.spitfireaudio.com/complete-my-bundle.html (COMPLETING YOUR BUNDLES)', YOUR ONGOING COMMITMENT TO US IS SOMETHING WE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR, WE LOVE YOU!! WE'D ALSO LIKE TO THANK THE HUNDREDS OF NEW CUSTOMERS WHO FINALLY CHUCKED IN THE TOWEL AND JOINED THE SPITFIRE FAMILY. YOU'RE MOST WELCOME, WE'RE MOST FLATTERED TO HAVE YOU WITH US, WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A LOT OF FUN!!

For those who missed this deal don't despair, the bundles we offer give staggeringly good deals on our wares. They're a great intro to what we do, or indeed the most cost-effective way of forming a serious investment in your career. Moreover with the *http://www.spitfireaudio.com/complete-my-bundle.html (&quot;complete my bundle&quot;)* scheme, we respect the commitment you may have already made to Spitfire by offering back help in topping up your ever growing Spitfire collection.

CHECK OUT THIS BUNDLE CALCULATOR MATRIX TO SEE, AT A GLANCE, WHAT DEALS ARE TO BE HAD:





==========================================================================================================

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-bundles (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="BF%202014%20Banners%20Small.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/BLACK%20FRIDAY%202014/BF%202014%20Banners%20Small.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/BLACK%20FRIDAY%202014/BF%202014%20Banners%20Small.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/BLACK%20FRIDAY%202014/BF%202014%20Banners%20Small.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="BF%202014%20Banners%20Small.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

We know, we know we never do sales! But such was the sheer fury served up to us this time last year by many of our users as we didn't offer a little treat on this important day, that we decided to join our American cousins in a bit of seasonal good will. *We're offering an additional 15% off RRP on all of our bundles which means you can get 40 - 50% off our products for four days only!*

*CLICK ON THE IMAGE BELOW TO BROWSE THE BLACK FRIDAY BUNDLE MATRIX*





*TO FIND OUT MORE ABOUT OUR BUNDLES GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/browse-range-bundles (HERE).*

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/complete-my-bundle.html (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="BF%202014%20Banners%20Small2.jpg"
data-src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/BLACK%20FRIDAY%202014/BF%202014%20Banners%20Small2.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/BLACK%20FRIDAY%202014/BF%202014%20Banners%20Small2.jpg"
data-url="http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/pr_materials/General%20PR%20Materials/BLACK%20FRIDAY%202014/BF%202014%20Banners%20Small2.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="BF%202014%20Banners%20Small2.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

What's more we're - through popular demand - launching on Friday 28th our new 'complete my bundle' service. Own several of our libraries already? Want more? Think you'd like a bundle but already have a couple of products in it already? Well, login to your spitfire account, pop the bundle in your cart, check-out and our store will make sure you're not overcharged!

*Couple that with our black friday blanket 15% off all bundles and today could be a good day top up your Spitfire arsenal!*

*NB THERE ARE SOME EXCEPTIONS TO THIS DEAL AND A FEW RECOMMENDATIONS TO GET THE BEST OUT OF THE SERVICE. FOR MORE INFO GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/complete-my-bundle.html]HERE.*

PLEASE NOTE: PRODUCTS THAT ARE CURRENTLY ON OR HAVE RECENTLY BEEN ON PROMO MAY NOT BE INCLUDED IN BUNDLES

*15%-OFF BUNDLES OFFER ENDS 3rd DECEMBER 2014*

WORRIED ABOUT THE DOWNLOAD TIMES OF CHUNKY DATA PURCHASES?...


----------



## gbar (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Darn you! I am going to be poor quite possibly


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hi Christian,

I just sent you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## maclaine (Nov 26, 2014)

In the words of our English cousins, "brilliant". I just picked up Horn Phalanx and Low Reeds yesterday, and had some other stuff in my cart. Something told me to wait it out, even though you guys hardly do sales. Looks like I'll be completing my strings library with the rest of Sable and Mural.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

There is a God after all! _-)


----------



## rJames (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

I guess this sale starts Friday along with the new "complete my bundle" service. The discount doesn't seem to be available today.


----------



## Boneking (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Maybe I don't get it but is this Black Friday sale confined only to the bundles or does the discount apply to standalone libraries like Sable Ensembles too?


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Looks like I found the Spitfire universe just in time! Thank you sir. 

I purchased Albion 1, Grand Piano, HZ03 within the last month! So badly desire A2, A3 and Sable! 

In my cart and waiting for Friday!!!


----------



## maclaine (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*



Boneking @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Maybe I don't get it but is this Black Friday sale confined only to the bundles or does the discount apply to standalone libraries like Sable Ensembles too?



Bundles only. Also, there will be a second, ongoing program where you will not have to pay twice if you purchase a bundle that has something in it you already own. For instance, if you own the Sable Ensembles library and wanted to buy the Sable Complete bundle, the price of Ensembles would be subtracted.


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 26, 2014)

Either I am confused or daft, but I thought that there were two aspects:
1. Black Friday sale.
and
2. Launch of the Complete my Bundle program. 

And, yes, not available yet it appears.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> What's more we're - through popular demand - launching on Friday 28th our new 'complete my bundle' service. Own several of our libraries already? Want more? Think you'd like a bundle but already have a couple of products in it already? Well, login to your spitfire account, pop the bundle in your cart, check-out and our store will make sure you're not overcharged!



That's a wonderful idea. 8)


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Nov 26, 2014)

The complete my bundle thing is great, can't wait to see how that can be utilised


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Speaking of bundles...can SPitfire please confirm this is how it will work...:

I have bought so far: Horns, Low brass. 414 GBP.
Brass bundle is 699 (-15%) 594,-

So am i to conclude that i can now get the remaining Trumpets and Bones for 180,-?

That is in which case, very good news, considering i was expecting to pay well over 500 for the pair !  Nifty


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*



jamwerks @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> There is a God after all! _-)



My thoughts exactly o-[][]-o


----------



## tmm (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> *We're offering an additional 15% off all of our bundles*


*

To make sure I'm understanding - this means that the sale terms are - 15% extra off on bundles - correct?

Also, just a suggestion -

To make it easier to navigate your bundles, would you consider putting together a grid with Y-axis Bundle Name and X-axis Spitfire Products, with check marks denoting which bundles each product is a part of?

(I'll create the grid for you and send it back if that would help)

This would make it really easy to figure out what's included in each bundle. Otherwise (unless I'm missing something?) it takes a lot of searching around and note taking to compare bundles.*


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Thanks for this sale! Posting this publicly because I'm guessing others are having the same issue. I'm trying to do a "complete your bundle" deal and am following these instructions:
_
"Well, login to your spitfire account, pop the bundle in your cart, check-out and our store will make sure you're not overcharged!"_

I've gotten the way to the credit card screen in the checkout process and the price still hasn't changed. When is it supposed to show my final updated price? Hopefully not *after* the credit card screen?? I already own one of the products in the bundle I've selected. Thanks!


----------



## maclaine (Nov 26, 2014)

There's one very important aspect of this I'm curious about. Where will the 15% discount be taken into account when completing a bundle? Is it before or after the total is adjusted for libraries you already own?

Also, what if we are looking at a bundle where the adjusted total is actually in the negative? By my rough math, with the products I already own, you would actually have to pay ME to complete the BML "Story So Far" Mural bundle. I prefer my payment in small denominations of US dollars.


----------



## maclaine (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*



Maestro77 @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Thanks for this sale! Posting this publicly because I'm guessing others are having the same issue. I'm trying to do a "complete your bundle" deal and am following these instructions:
> _
> "Well, login to your spitfire account, pop the bundle in your cart, check-out and our store will make sure you're not overcharged!"_
> 
> I've gotten the way to the credit card screen in the checkout process and the price still hasn't changed. When is it supposed to show my final updated price? Hopefully not *after* the credit card screen?? I already own one of the products in the bundle I've selected. Thanks!



The program doesn't go into effect until Friday.


----------



## Maestro77 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Ahhh, DUH! OK thanks, I guess we'll all check back in then if we're not too stuffed with turkey. Also gives me just enough time to talk myself out of it. The impulse was STRONG.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

The extra 15% off is a nice gesture but first and foremost kudos to Spitfire for setting up that 'complete my bundle' program... I'm probably not the only one who can be considered a "loyal SF customer" but sometimes has to miss out on intro prices simply because 
1) the funds aren't always there 
2) I buy libraries according to my current needs/priorities and 
3) the high rate at which you release libraries or individual modules thereof...
I feel that this way you'll be rewarding not just the early adopters but also those who continue to invest in your products, but at a slower pace - and as their (rather limited) budget permits. So thanks for doing that.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Holy mother of god, Spitifre's doing a Black Friday sale??? o=? o=? o=? o=?


----------



## homestudiomusician (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for this, Spitfire folks. This is a great program - looking forward to finishing my Sable libraries...

Happy holidays!


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 26, 2014)

maclaine @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> There's one very important aspect of this I'm curious about. Where will the 15% discount be taken into account when completing a bundle? Is it before or after the total is adjusted for libraries you already own?
> 
> Also, what if we are looking at a bundle where the adjusted total is actually in the negative? By my rough math, with the products I already own, you would actually have to pay ME to complete the BML "Story So Far" Mural bundle. I prefer my payment in small denominations of US dollars.



...Urm, no. But now you've posted this I think it's important to clarify.

When proceeding to checkout our shop will detect what products you already own. It will then deduct these components from your bundle but at the bundle price, not list price.

So if you decide to buy the "https://www.spitfireaudio.com/bundle15-everything (Everything)" bundle on Friday, this bundle will essentially provide you with a discount of 50% of the individual sale price of everything in the bundle. If you already own Albion 1 the store will deduct £349/50 = £174.50 from the price you have to pay for the bundle.

*Thanks for all the great feedback, we're definitely going to do a Grid Plan, such a good idea!! And I may take Paul out for a beer tomorrow and persuade him to create another couple of bundles. With 18 to choose from I think we've got stuff for everyone, but if you guys have any suggestions....*

Love as always.

C. x


----------



## tokatila (Nov 26, 2014)

british_bpm @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> *Thanks for all the great feedback, we're definitely going to do a Grid Plan, such a good idea!! And I may take Paul out for a beer tomorrow and persuade him to create another couple of bundles. With 18 to choose from I think we've got stuff for everyone, but if you guys have any suggestions....*
> 
> Love as always.
> 
> C. x



"Air Lyndhurst" - bundle? Everything recorded in the big bad hall.

I throw in a couple name suggestion free of charge
-"There is something in the air".
-"Love is in the air".
-"A breath of fresh air".
-"Farts are caused by trapped air"


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Hot Air?

But pronounced porn style... "hatt"


----------



## maclaine (Nov 26, 2014)

british_bpm @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> maclaine @ Wed Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> > There's one very important aspect of this I'm curious about. Where will the 15% discount be taken into account when completing a bundle? Is it before or after the total is adjusted for libraries you already own?
> ...



Thanks for clarifying. That makes much more sense. I'm looking forward to Friday!


----------



## TintoL (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

You guys are going to cause a marriage problem with me. You guys are going to take all my money. 



> create another couple of bundles.



If this gets to be possible it will be great to build a bundle based on the "starter pack albion" or the "starter pack loegria" and swap the albion or loegria for the Mural V1 or sable V1.

This is just a humble idea that will cause a clean up of my bank account.

Thanks for the discount program.


----------



## Eric George (Nov 26, 2014)

Albion 1, 2, & 3 please


----------



## Ryan (Nov 26, 2014)

ohhh. I was so eager clicking my way to the check out realizing there is no discount... **Bang** it's not Friday yet... buh:(


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Hat in mouth. Chomping. :oops: 

Very happy to see this sale...but it's a little bittersweet. I, like many Id assume, have sunk a large amount of money SF products at intro prices because we were told they were the cheapest they would ever be. 

Don't get me wrong, I think this is a smart move for SF and I'm definitely going to avail of the sale for a few things I've had my eye on. I just won't be too quick to pull the trigger at intro prices from now on.

LOVE the complete my bundle plan too! Very excited to complete Sable.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes, Albions 1,2,3 bundle gets my vote too.


----------



## maclaine (Nov 26, 2014)

I think an HZ bundle makes sense, now that the range has grown a bit. Also, perhaps a Frank Ricotti bundle or a Producer Portfolio range? They might be less popular than the BML stuff, but they have their place.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (Nov 26, 2014)

Hello Visa..... yes, I would like to ask about a credit line increase please : )

Christian, I putting off my Doctor Who DVD's until the new year for this!! lol


----------



## prodigalson (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Ok never mind, I just realized the sale is only on bundles. :? I should have actually read the details. Don't feel so bad now about jumping in at intro prices! 

And still very excited to get the sable bundle!


----------



## pmountford (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Great to hear about these top up bundles - pleased to hear that Spitfire have been listening to their customers again! Just to clarify, Christian mentions that this is for those who have a 'couple' of products in the bundle - is there an actual upper limit on the number of products that we can already have for this discount to work? ie. if the bundle say has 8 items and we previously have 6 of them does it consider all of the previously purchased libraries?

Maybe I'm looking in to this too deeply... :shock:


----------



## DSP Bill (Nov 26, 2014)

sekkosiki @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> Yes, Albions 1,2,3 bundle gets my vote too.


+1


----------



## Boneking (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*



> So if you decide to buy the "Everything" bundle on Friday, this bundle will essentially provide you with a discount of 50% of the individual sale price of everything in the bundle. If you already own Albion 1 the store will deduct £349/50 = £174.50 from the price you have to pay for the bundle.


If I understand correctly that means that if I'am going to buy The Brass Bundle for 699 Pounds Sterling and I have both Bones Vol. 1. for 249 Pounds Sterling and Horns Vol.1 for 169 Pounds Sterling=418 Pounds Sterling/ the deduction of 50 Percent off amounts to 209 Pounds Sterling. This amount will be deducted from 699 for the Brass Bundle= 490 pound sterling. Correct? But if I buy BML Low Brass and the Trumpets Corps Vol.1 . individually the amount without discounts is 494 Pounds Sterling. So there is not much of a discount for the bundle in comparison to the indvidual libraries. Did I miscalculate something?


----------



## pmountford (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Boneking unless I've misread this, you're basing the price of 699 for the Brass Bundle and this I understand will be subject to another 15% off in the Black Friday sales


----------



## pmountford (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Also, by my simple maths skills, the Brass Bundle has a 25% discount not 35% so 25%+15% for the extra BF sale means that your existing Brass libraries would be valued at 60% of the full price not 50%. It's late, and I'm no mathematician, so don't blame me if I'm wrong... :D


----------



## homestudiomusician (Nov 26, 2014)

Once it goes live on Friday it will be easy to see how the discounts work. I wouldn't kill yourself trying to puzzle it out before then.


----------



## gyprock (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Can 25% coupons issed in the past for early bird Albion purchases be used alonside the 15% sale? Hope so!


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

There will be no limits in either direction. 

c x


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 26, 2014)

DSP Bill @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> sekkosiki @ Wed Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Albions 1,2,3 bundle gets my vote too.
> ...



+1


----------



## passenger57 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Someone posted a link to the spitfire update page recently, I can't find it.
Can someone please repost? Thanks so much


----------



## Steven Wendel (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

passenger57, is this the page you're referring to?

http://blake.so/spitfire_updates/


----------



## TakeABow (Nov 26, 2014)

Very hype indeed. Time to call my credit card company and warn them of a LARGE international purchase incoming.


----------



## renegade (Nov 27, 2014)

G.R. Baumann @ Thu 27 Nov said:


> DSP Bill @ Wed Nov 26 said:
> 
> 
> > sekkosiki @ Wed Nov 26 said:
> ...



...and another +1

I was actually surprised there were no Albion bundle


----------



## jcs88 (Nov 27, 2014)

renegade @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> G.R. Baumann @ Thu 27 Nov said:
> 
> 
> > DSP Bill @ Wed Nov 26 said:
> ...



Hear hear. I want to get my feet into Spitfire stuff and want to start with Albion 1-3. A great priced bundle would make me jump right in.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

I missed out on Iceni Promo, and honestly being a niche product in a way, despite it's excellence, I could not get myself to pay the full whack on it. Perhaps now is the time, if one could combine a "complete your Albion" sale together with Albion Uist. That would be nice indeed.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

..as per the consensus here I can confirm we will be adding 3 new bundles:

THE ALBIONS
THE HALL
THE PRODUCTION PORTFOLIO

I'll publish the bundle matrix soon with the BF prices included. We're very excited about this, it's been a bit of a tech headache but we should be there by this evening!

Best.

C.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 27, 2014)

Cool! Any reason why the "Low reeds vol 1" is not included in the "BML Woodwinds" bundle?


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2014)

Simon Ravn @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> Cool! Any reason why the "Low reeds vol 1" is not included in the "BML Woodwinds" bundle?



From first post:

PLEASE NOTE: PRODUCTS THAT ARE CURRENTLY ON OR HAVE RECENTLY BEEN ON PROMO MAY NOT BE INCLUDED IN BUNDLES


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 27, 2014)

tokatila, Oh sorry, that makes sense then


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2014)

Simon Ravn @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> tokatila, Oh sorry, that makes sense then



Haha. I just wanna make sure that they can keep concentrating on starting their black friday sale. :wink:


----------



## jcs88 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> ..as per the consensus here I can confirm we will be adding 3 new bundles:
> 
> THE ALBIONS
> THE HALL
> ...



Amazing, will be looking at the Albions. Who needs two kidneys anyway?


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

All bundles are being updated to include (where appropriate) everything we've released save the two "Extended Family" products still on promo ** EDIT and the two BML components still on promo **

Best.

C.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 27, 2014)

Simon Ravn @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> Cool! Any reason why the "Low reeds vol 1" is not included in the "BML Woodwinds" bundle?



They've been updated now. Both Low Reeds and the Horns Phalanx have been added to the woodwind/brass bundles, as well as the bigger bundles! Just in time for the BF discount!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 27, 2014)

- Null point now after edit


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Here's a little price tease:

Back soon.


----------



## thebob (Nov 27, 2014)

EDIT : my post didn't make sense anymore after Christian's last edit ! everything's in order now


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Great Stuff!

I suppose this is active only from tomorrow on? 

I put Iceni in my cart, but no discount applied so far. (I own Albion and Loegria)

Checking back tomorrow.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

Yes, I'll announce here and direct to mailing list when we're live both with the bundle discounts and complete my bundle service.

Just to reiterate though, you'll need to put the "Albions" bundle into the cart, then the shop will take off the bundle discounted value of the the two that you have already bought.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> Yes, I'll announce here and direct to mailing list when we're live both with the bundle discounts and complete my bundle service.
> 
> Just to reiterate though, you'll need to put the "Albions" bundle into the cart, then the shop will take off the bundle discounted value of the the two that you have already bought.



Understood, thank you Christian!

May I ask, how will Albion Uist fit into that discount offer, if at all. 

P.S.
This must be quite some headache to organise! Thanks for the effort! You are aware though, now that you have started this, there is no going back, BF 2015, BF 2016 etc. :wink:


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*

As UIST won't be out by tomorrow it won't figure!

Let's get this year out of the way first!!

Yes it's massively complicated to organise, but we hope worth it.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> As UIST won't be out by tomorrow it won't figure!
> 
> Let's get this year out of the way first!!
> 
> Yes it's massively complicated to organise, but we hope worth it.



I hope so too that it will be worth your efforts. I am somewhat confident that many will take advanatge of such offer. Don't forget, in the heat of the battle, to announce this on the other usual suspect fora as well, KVR etc.


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Well-holding off on all other purchases to acquire the Albion bundle. This will keep me happily going with a consistent and sustained 'sound' for the next 18 months...with Albion IV of course


----------



## mk282 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hopefully THE ALBIONS will include UIST when it's out, too?


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

THE HALL is MINE. (though was missing "only" Solo Strings and HZ01+HZ03)

I'm so much in debt right now, but what would better motivator for a beginner to learn fast (except maybe a divorce, coming also probably soon). 8) 

Also, no toys for kids in the Christmas.


----------



## Simon Ravn (Nov 27, 2014)

eidrahmusic @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Thu Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Cool! Any reason why the "Low reeds vol 1" is not included in the "BML Woodwinds" bundle?
> ...



... and removed again 8)


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Yes, we went back and forth on this one, but think we should leave alone whilst on promo.

Here's a link to the matrix we promised:

http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazon...ls/BLACK FRIDAY 2014/SA_BF_BUNDLES_MATRIX.pdf

Happy Thanksgiving and Happy Shopping!

Best.

C. x


----------



## tokatila (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> Yes, we went back and forth on this one, but think we should leave alone whilst on promo.
> 
> Here's a link to the matrix we promised:
> 
> ...



Thanks for the hall!!! (even though the name could be better...)


----------



## Chriss Ons (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Just got the mail... Looks fantastic. Thank you for setting this up.

(edit / Re: Phalanx - picked up BML Brass bundle + Horn Phalanx while still @ intro price... Fantastic deal... Happy camper.)


----------



## rJames (Nov 27, 2014)

Simon Ravn @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> eidrahmusic @ Thu Nov 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon Ravn @ Thu Nov 27 said:
> ...



This is exactly what I'm buying as well (WW). I see it in the matrix that I received in an email. But not reflected at the site. Maybe I need to "hold my horses" for Friday.

Or maybe it happens magically at checkout.


----------



## DSP Bill (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme...*



british_bpm @ Wed Nov 26 said:


> There will be no limits in either direction.
> 
> c x



I thought this was in response to the question about using the 25% Albion coupon, but on the site it says "Please don’t use this service in conjunction with any other promo or discount vouchers. It won’t work and may take some unpicking if you attempt it!"

Just to be sure, can you confirm yes or no on the additional 25% Albion coupon when ordering a bundle? And if yes, can you apply it to the entire order if you order more than one bundle at the same time?

Thanks.

Bill


----------



## sourcefor (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

so it's only bundles no individual products?


----------



## mgtube (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Am I getting this right? It won't be possible to use my 25% discount from when I bought HZ01? If that's the case then It's a major bummer... I was counting on this to get The Albions :(


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Yes, you can't use in conjunction with other promos. Although we'd like to, we can't afford to give this stuff away...


----------



## Stiltzkin (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> Yes, you can't use in conjunction with other promos. Although we'd like to, we can't afford to give this stuff away...



You mean we have to PAY you for spending all this money and time making awesome composing tools????


----------



## passenger57 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Please forgive redundancy in my questions, I just want to make sure I get this straight as I already own alot of Spitfire products and might shell out some major bucks tomorrow...

Tomorrow (Friday)

1. I login to the Spitfire website.
2. I add the 'Everything' bundle to the shopping cart.
3. The shopping cart detects the products I already purchased (I did a test and it didn't show the products I already purchased yet) Will it show this tomorrow?
4. THEN after discounting products I already bought, it discounts 50%

Is this correct?

Is there a page on the spitfire website that show the products I already purchased? I'm just concerned as I had changed my registered email address this year and requested that it be changed, so I want to double check on the website. 

thanks so much!


----------



## DSP Bill (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> Yes, you can't use in conjunction with other promos. Although we'd like to, we can't afford to give this stuff away...



Of course, thanks. Will use it on Albion IV. Thanks for the great sale!!!


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

I See on the matrix posted here that the brass bundle includes the bml "horns Phalanx"..yet in the store this is not present in the bundle description....so is it included or not...slightly confusing 

Edit, oops now i see it is edited and changed. 
Sorry , my bad ;


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Hey there, we sent out an erroneous image which is now corrected. We had to do a volt face on including anything currently on promo because this brings us into conflict with the agreements we have come to with the artists.

It's still a compelling set of discounts though.

To the earlier poster the "complete my bundle" system should now be active, just make out like you're going to buy and you should get a bunch of red text telling you what tyou already have. 

If you need to merge two different email accounts as is very common just get in touch as discussed here:

http://www.spitfireaudio.com/complete-my-bundle.html

Very simple process for us, we'll make sure you can get your wares at these disgusting prices I promise.

C. x


----------



## Pzy-Clone (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Yeah sure, i get that, no sweat 

And considering i purchased Mural 1 day before the sale was announced, as well as the "complete my bundle feature presented, i was not planning on making any more purchases anyway right now...But the Horns phalanx included was kinda too tempting, but it is totally understandable that it is not included , of course.

Kinda ironic that i was still downloading Mural while the black friday discounts became active...but hey, ...i should have known better, despite the " We never do sales" mantra, i suppose 

in any event, great stuff


----------



## Eric George (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

I've already purchased The Albions. Thanks for adding this new bundle - it was exactly what I needed.


----------



## thebob (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

my own struggle : 
* I only need solo trombone but don't know when they will come up.. With Bones I'd have all the instruments
* don't really have money to spend (only spares for gifts.. and additional flutes ^^) but such a discount on SF is so tempting..


----------



## thebob (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> Hey there, we sent out an erroneous image which is now corrected. g prices I promise.



corrected on the pdf, not on the site image


----------



## passenger57 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



> If you need to merge two different email accounts as is very common just get in touch as discussed here:
> 
> http://www.spitfireaudio.com/complete-my-bundle.html
> 
> Very simple process for us, we'll make sure you can get your wares at these disgusting prices I promise.



Once logged in, is there a page on the spitfire site that shows what products were purchased?
I need to see this to confirm my email address was updated for all the products I purchased. 
thanks


----------



## Ed (Nov 27, 2014)

I feel I should get more off, but this is still tempting. urgh. If you had no SF products this would be an awesome deal.
http://i.imgur.com/9jKfzld.png


----------



## JT3_Jon (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> Yes, you can't use in conjunction with other promos. Although we'd like to, we can't afford to give this stuff away...



That made my decision easy! 

Still an AWESOME deal for anyone on the fence!


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I've filed a support ticket, but is anyone else experiencing crashes in Spitfire Audio Manager. I can't install Iceni and Loegra...:( 

Pretty sure SF is swamped right now, but hope to have this resolved before the weekend. 

If anyone else is having an issue, please let me know. And thanks SF--good deal!


----------



## mgtube (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



british_bpm @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> Yes, you can't use in conjunction with other promos. Although we'd like to, we can't afford to give this stuff away...



Well that's just a shame for me then... :cry:

I unfortunately can't justify spending a large chunk of my day job salary on this. Gotta think of the missus' Xmas present :oops:


----------



## Eric George (Nov 27, 2014)

Dspec1 @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> I've filed a support ticket, but is anyone else experiencing crashes in Spitfire Audio Manager. I can't install Iceni and Loegra...:(



My installation of Iceni went fine. Currently downloading Loegra. The only thing slightly weird is that even though I already had Albion 1, I got another install pending for Albion 1. It has a different version (5.2.2), than my installed version (5.2.1), so maybe it's just a conveniently timed update I didn't yet get the email about. I'll know soon enough when I kick off the download and see the size. Or it's a possible glitch in the 'Complete Your Bundle' system.


----------



## TakeABow (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

It would appear that:



> We don’t recommend buyers of the original Sable Promo Bundle and the HZ01/HZ02 Bundle to try and use this service in conjunction with any Bundle that contains a Sable product or HZ01/02 product, as the system we had in place with that promo has since changed. This is something we will rectify soon. But in the meantime please contact us direct on the email below and we’ll process your order manually.



And



> We also recommend you use this service as a single bundle sale, so please do not put any other products or bundles in your cart.



Both of which make this process cumbersome, which normally wouldn't be a big deal but give limited time offering for the sale, and the fact that I want to buy a bundle and some non-bundle stuff and get it delivered via hard drive and this necessitating two orders, I'm worried that Spitfire might not have the manpower ready to manually handle complicated orders while the discount is still live - especially given the upcoming weekend. I can't even see what my bundled price should be because I own one of the 'defective' products that doesn't count into their automatic discount calculator.

Should I be worried about missing the Black Friday sale? I would be pressing 'submit order' right now if I could.

I emailed the email address provided, but I know they typically take a few days to respond due to being swamped, and hopefully they get back to me.

(Throwing money at my screen and nothing is happening!)


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (Nov 27, 2014)

Eric George @ Thu Nov 27 said:


> My installation of Iceni went fine. Currently downloading Loegra. The only thing slightly weird is that even though I already had Albion 1, I got another install pending for Albion 1. It has a different version (5.2.2), than my installed version (5.2.1), so maybe it's just a conveniently timed update I didn't yet get the email about. I'll know soon enough when I kick off the download and see the size. Or it's a possible glitch in the 'Complete Your Bundle' system.



I had the same deal with Albion 1 and it was a 5 second download for 5.22 files only.


This allowed me to have some libs earlier than I expected. Thank you Spitfire.


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Since there is no way to submit an image on the support page (at least that I can or have tried). I cannot install either Loegria or Iceni. Spitfire Manager crashes each time it lib is downloaded and the following is the result of both download. 

if I click on 'download' - 'Combining Files' appears and the Manager crashes. No word from SF but darn!


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 27, 2014)

I am so sorry. I installed directly to my Angelbird SSD rather than to my computer hard drive. All good now. Sorry SF!


----------



## mk282 (Nov 28, 2014)

mk282 @ 27.11.2014 said:


> Hopefully THE ALBIONS will include UIST when it's out, too?



Hmmm?


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Hey guys, to clarify, UIST is not going to be part of this promo. We're still beavering away on it..... and it is A W E S O M E want it all for myself.... but that wouldn't be fair.

Best.

C.


----------



## mk282 (Nov 28, 2014)

Understood that, Christian.

I'm asking if UIST is going to be added to the ALBIONS bundle (nevermind the Black Friday sale) after it's released?


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Hey guys, to clarify, UIST is not going to be part of this promo. We're still beavering away on it..... and it is A W E S O M E want it all for myself.... but that wouldn't be fair.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



Nope! No way! You are not getting this one. You already have all the other spitfire samples, enough is enough!

If I see you using it, your penalty will be to do a mockup of the entire orchestral part of "Der Freischütz" with Kontakt factory samples only. :lol:


----------



## gbar (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



british_bpm @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Hey guys, to clarify, UIST is not going to be part of this promo. We're still beavering away on it..... and it is A W E S O M E want it all for myself.... but that wouldn't be fair.
> 
> Best.
> 
> C.



OK, now you guys have all my money. >8o 

sigh... Spitfire will be my financial downfall :oops:


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 28, 2014)

Has the sale started yet? Everything seems to still be showing normal price yet it's Friday… :?


----------



## gbar (Nov 28, 2014)

Lawson. @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Has the sale started yet? Everything seems to still be showing normal price yet it's Friday… :?



Sale price shows up when you add to cart.


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 28, 2014)

gbar @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Lawson. @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Has the sale started yet? Everything seems to still be showing normal price yet it's Friday… :?
> ...



Not for me… HZ percussion is still 399 pounds.


----------



## tokatila (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

You really read these threads, do you? :D 



> We're offering an additional 15% off RRP on all of our *BUNDLES* which means you can get 40 - 50% off our products for four days only!


----------



## Lawson. (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



tokatila @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> You really read these threads, do you?
> 
> 
> 
> > We're offering an additional 15% off RRP on all of our *bundles* which means you can get 40 - 50% off our products for four days only!



OHHHHHHH okay, that explains a lot.

And yes, I read this entire thread.


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 28, 2014)

Yeah, it's just the bundles that are discounted, meaning further reduction on the individual libraries. I have noticed some Facebook/Twitter pages posting about it and using the wrong wording, making it seem like the libraries are reduced too.


----------



## kolton (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

wondering if anyone has had a problem with not seeing some owned 
libs in the cart.

i see some of my libs discounted in the cart and others won't show
up with any of the bundles.

i've submitted a support ticket already. just curious whether i've missed something.

thanks,
dan


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

This often occurs if you have bought something with another login/ email address, or a manual paypal transaction, or indeed you bought something an age ago when we had a totally different system. We're quite busy at mo but should get back to your ticket soon. tracking down your orders and merging your accounts is a very simple operation that only takes minutes, so include as much info as you can in your ticket...


----------



## kolton (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

thanks, i appreciate your response.
tech support already responded and a solution in progress!


----------



## delgan (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Hi, in case I've missed the latest situation, please confirm whether or not LOW REEDS VOL 1 is included with the various bundles that included the woodwinds.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

No it isn't, nothing currently on promo is.

Best.

C.


----------



## delgan (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Thanks for responding so promptly. I notice BML - THE STORY SO FAR (Sable Bundle) in the store does not mention BML BONES - VOL 1 (but is mentioned in the matrix pdf). Please confirm that BONES VOL 1 is included in this bundle.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

It does yes, well spotted omission!

C.


----------



## maclaine (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



delgan @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Thanks for responding so promptly. I notice BML - THE STORY SO FAR (Sable Bundle) in the store does not mention BML BONES - VOL 1 (but is mentioned in the matrix pdf). Please confirm that BONES VOL 1 is included in this bundle.



I've also noticed that it doesn't include Low Winds Vol. 1 on the website, although the matrix PDF says that it's included. 

I just pulled the trigger on BML Vol. 1 Complete. Thanks very much to Paul and Christian for this generous sale. You continue to be leaders in long term value and customer service with your products. I'm very excited to dig in to my now complete BML template!


----------



## JohnG (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Can a Sable owner confirm whether any of Sable Ensembles' sustained patches (such as longs, flautando etc.) have legato? I assume they do but I'm curious.

Thanks!


----------



## milesito (Nov 28, 2014)

I want the string starter pack but already have harp redux! Anyone know if it is possible to make a substitution?


----------



## The Darris (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



JohnG @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> Can a Sable owner confirm whether any of Sable Ensembles' sustained patches (such as longs, flautando etc.) have legato? I assume they do but I'm curious.
> 
> Thanks!



Interesting question. The video walkthrough of Sable Ensembles does not feature legato articulations and the articulation list via the SF website doesn't contain them either. Also, between all 4 individual Sable volumes there are only legato samples/scripting for normal and tremolo playing techniques. I believe that there might be some updates in the future of different performance styles such as Con Sordino but there has not been an official announcement of that....yet.


----------



## maclaine (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



The Darris @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> JohnG @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > Can a Sable owner confirm whether any of Sable Ensembles' sustained patches (such as longs, flautando etc.) have legato? I assume they do but I'm curious.
> ...



There is no legato in Sable Ensembles. It's the one thing that makes the regular Sable libraries a necessity, in my opinion. It's a bit of a bummer, but I understand why they did it, so that existing Sable owners don't feel scammed when a "Sable Light" library is released that has 95% of the articulations for significantly cheaper. Still, the amount of articulations included in Sable Ensembles is tremendous. You get a lot for not very much, and of course they all sound beautiful. I think with Ensembles and Sable vol. 1 (1st violins and celli) for the melodic stuff, you could be happy for a very long time.


----------



## maclaine (Nov 28, 2014)

milesito @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> I want the string starter pack but already have harp redux! Anyone know if it is possible to make a substitution?



It's not possible, but with the new complete my bundle feature, you won't be forced to pay for it twice. The cost of it will be deducted from the total price of the bundle.


----------



## Virtuoso (Nov 28, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Thanks for doing the 'Complete my Bundle' thing! I couldn't resist getting the BML Story So Far, so that's my Christmas sorted. o-[][]-o


----------



## milesito (Nov 28, 2014)

maclaine @ Fri Nov 28 said:


> milesito @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > I want the string starter pack but already have harp redux! Anyone know if it is possible to make a substitution?
> ...



Thanks for the info...geesh these spitfire guys think of everything


----------



## JohnG (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*



maclaine @ 28th November 2014 said:


> The Darris @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> 
> 
> > JohnG @ Fri Nov 28 said:
> ...



Thank you. Good suggesion about getting Ensembles and Volume 1; I haven't checked the prices but it may be no more costly to get the whole Sable bundle with the sale right now.


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Hi,

I have Albion 1 & 2. Now that Albion 4 has been announced, and going to be out in Dec. I was wondering if *Albion 3* is worth buying ? 

Any feedback as to how useful Albion 3 is if I have Albion 1 & 2 ? 

Maybe I will go for Albion 3 & 4 once 4 is out. but, I would like to get opinions/feedback regarding Albion 3 for now. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## mk282 (Nov 29, 2014)

Albion 3 features only low end stuff. So that's what makes it special. I would say that UIST will again be its own thing, not intended to replace previous Albions, but to add to them. Basically, you just gotta have them all.


----------



## DocMidi657 (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Hi Guys,

If one already purchased Sable 1 2 3 and 4 and wanted to add the Sable ensembles would that mean I would be able to purchase the Sable Ensemble for 50% off of 249?

Right now there is some glitch on the store where when I log in and try to purchase the bundle as it thinks I only own 1 and 4 which is not correct. I emailed support but was wondering what the final price should be for me due to my previous purchases of all 4 sables and the Black Friday Sale?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Nov 29, 2014)

Most my legacy Sable/Albion purchases are not being considered in the global amounts. :(


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

I'm also curious when the SALE sale ends. I'm gearing up to making a purchase way down on the right side of that chart but I'm scrambling to take stock in what I need...

The email I got said the sale ends on the 3rd...but it also said something about 4 days only...so, i dunno..maybe i'm thick...


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 29, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

I think we're switching off at about 8am GMT on the 3rd to give the East Coast US the whole of Tuesday to take advantage of these great deals. Having checked out what people have been completing it's great to see that so many people have taken this op to top up their BML collections and expand into Albion III. It's been great to reward everyone for the maddest year of product expansion and real encouragement we've received... And we look forward to the final "Volume 1" instalment of BML with additional Flutes hitting the stands before the year as promised. We'll crack open the champagne at that point!


----------



## lumcas (Nov 30, 2014)

Pedro Camacho @ Sun Nov 30 said:


> Most my legacy Sable/Albion purchases are not being considered in the global amounts. :(



You're not alone, that's the case for me as well, I want to purchase Albion III (already have I and II), but the price is not adjusted accordingly. Hopefully, my ticket will be resolved before the end of the sale... fingers crossed.


----------



## british_bpm (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

This is an issue for a small number of users who bought stuff with different email addresses or paid many moons ago when the 3rd party reporting wasn't as robust. It's very easy issue for us to resolve, we're working through all tickets and please remember that the sale is until the 3rd.

To smooth things along please try and remember all possible emails that you have used or indeed the method you paid for transactions that were made say maybe more than 2 years ago.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 30, 2014)

Folks - not sure if you were aware, your servers are almost not working -- kbps downloads right now. 

Just got a message that eDNA would take 1 year, x days, etc. etc.

(I'm on a dedicated ethernet cable)


----------



## eidrahmusic (Nov 30, 2014)

I've not had it that bad. I've been between 5-15 mbps on a 40 mbps fibreoptic broadband. 

Totally expected with the deals over the weekend, servers probably aren't expecting it!

I'm on 28 hours downloading the Mural Story So Far! Almost done!


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 30, 2014)

race ya?!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST BLACK FRIDAY SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... WE'RE LIVE!!*

Say will there be a Phalanx bundle when they all are out or do I have to buy the horns right away?

Thanks!


----------



## Dspec1 (Nov 30, 2014)

So funny -- it's downloaded now. But right before it was finished. == the message said: 'forever' remaining


----------



## SeanAG (Nov 30, 2014)

Quick question for my Canadian crew on VI - If I order libs from SF using the drive delivery service, will the drive (and/or its contents!) be subject to taxes and import fees? These can be pretty exorbitant, especially if customs finds a way to tack them onto the value of a load of Spitfire samples. Ouch! Any thoughts?


----------



## scientist (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST 'CYBER' SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... DOORS CLOSE 9am GMT 3rd DECEMBER*

has anyone who bought the original BML sable promo completed a bundle, and if so what was the added discount for owning sable? i emailed spitfire directly for an answer but since they're swamped with inquiries their response didn't actually include an answer.


----------



## lumcas (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST 'CYBER' SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... DOORS CLOSE 9am GMT 3rd DECEMBER*



scientist @ Mon Dec 01 said:


> has anyone who bought the original BML sable promo completed a bundle, and if so what was the added discount for owning sable? i emailed spitfire directly for an answer but since they're swamped with inquiries their response didn't actually include an answer.



Hi, I am about to pull the trigger - missing just the Ensembles. Can't tell you the exact price, I'm gonna complete my Albion bundle as well and know just the Total, can PM you later...


----------



## scientist (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST 'CYBER' SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... DOORS CLOSE 9am GMT 3rd DECEMBER*

thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST 'CYBER' SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... DOORS CLOSE 9am GMT 3rd DECEMBER*

Me upon receiving my bundle verification email during class:


----------



## Saxer (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST 'CYBER' SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... DOORS CLOSE 9am GMT 3rd DECEMBER*

estimated time jumps between one day/six hours and fortytwo days/eight hours for mural vol1. seems a bit undecided...


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 1, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST 'CYBER' SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... DOORS CLOSE 9am GMT 3rd DECEMBER*

Hi,

Trying to decide whether I get BML *Horn Phalanx* , or wait and see what *Albion IV* offers. One more day to decide.

Will Spitfire release more info. about* Albion IV* before Dec. 3rd ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## dhlkid (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST 'CYBER' SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... DOORS CLOSE 9am GMT 3rd DECEMBER*



Saxer @ Tue Dec 02 said:


> estimated time jumps between one day/six hours and fortytwo days/eight hours for mural vol1. seems a bit undecided...



Mural is great!


----------



## The Darris (Dec 2, 2014)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - FIRST 'CYBER' SALE + New 'COMPLETE MY BUNDLE' Scheme... Doors Close TODAY 9am GMT 3rd DECEMBER*

I was finally able to get Percussion Redux which is a library I have pushed aside since I first discovered Spitfire back in 2010. I just got it implemented into my template with expression maps set and I am ready to test drive it this weekend. I am so happy to see that they jumped into the holiday spirit of awesome deals.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 3, 2014)

*THIS SALE IS NOW CLOSED*

THANKS TO EVERYONE FOR YOUR MASSIVE ENTHUSIASM REGARDING OUR FIRST SALE OF THIS TYPE. WE HAVE WORKED ALL HOURS TO MAKE SURE ACCOUNTS ARE MERGED AND BESPOKE DRIVES ARE SENT. IT'S BEEN LOVELY TO SEE HOW MANY OF YOU TOOK ADVANTAGE OF BUILDING UP YOUR ARSENALS BY 'http://www.spitfireaudio.com/complete-my-bundle.html (COMPLETING YOUR BUNDLES)', YOUR ONGOING COMMITMENT TO US IS SOMETHING WE THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR, WE LOVE YOU!! WE'D ALSO LIKE TO THANK THE HUNDREDS OF NEW CUSTOMERS WHO FINALLY CHUCKED IN THE TOWEL AND JOINED THE SPITFIRE FAMILY. YOU'RE MOST WELCOME, WE'RE MOST FLATTERED TO HAVE YOU WITH US, WE'RE GOING TO HAVE A LOT OF FUN!!

For those who missed this deal don't despair, the bundles we offer give staggeringly good deals on our wares. They're a great intro to what we do, or indeed the most cost-effective way of forming a serious investment in your career. Moreover with the *http://www.spitfireaudio.com/complete-my-bundle.html (&quot;complete my bundle&quot;)* scheme, we respect the commitment you may have already made to Spitfire by offering back help in topping up your ever growing Spitfire collection.

CHECK OUT THIS BUNDLE CALCULATOR MATRIX TO SEE, AT A GLANCE, WHAT DEALS ARE TO BE HAD:





==========================================================================================================


----------



## lumcas (Dec 3, 2014)

I thought it would end today midnight GMT. Looks like I was wrong... again


----------



## murrthecat (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello Christian and Paul,

the 'Complete my Bundle Scheme' is a really nice service.

I have 'completed' one, so it will be soon time to buy something else, in order to have something to 'complete'. 

Cheers!


----------



## thebob (Dec 3, 2014)

sale is over ? isn't the 3rd today ?? too much sleepless nights, I forgot when we are...

at least this helps not ruining myself. 

but now I hope the Bones solo will come soon, that's the only spitfire Instrument I miss  do you have a (approximate) time window for this ?


----------



## macteacher (Dec 3, 2014)

Looks like on the new chart posted here that the bundles are more expensive than the Regular Retail Price if purchased separately??

Typo in the line labeling I'm guessing?

I noticed the sale ended 9am GMT on 12/3 in the UK, so it actually ended 12/2 10pm EST in the US....

A bit confusing if the date of 12/3 stuck in your head and you were planning to buy today.

I'm sure there will be another if this one as successful as they say.


----------



## blougui (Dec 4, 2014)

macteacher @ Wed Dec 03 said:


> Looks like on the new chart posted here that the bundles are more expensive than the Regular Retail Price if purchased separately??
> 
> Typo in the line labeling I'm guessing?



Indeed !


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 4, 2014)

Can you guys point me to the error, I'm up at Headley grange but would like to get this straight...

Best.

C.


----------



## jcs88 (Dec 4, 2014)

The current 'bundle price' is showing the 'price if purchased separately'.


----------



## british_bpm (Dec 4, 2014)

Thanks chaps, now fixed!


----------

